# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Agoudimos Lines

## Maroulis Nikos

EΝΤΟΝΟ ενδιαφέρον για τη γραμμή της Δωδεκανήσου εκδηλώνει ο εφοπλιστής κ. Μίμης Αγούδημος και εξετάζει την περίπτωση να αγοράσει ένα πλοίο να το δρομολογήσει στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. Επισημαίνεται ότι στη γραμμή των Δωδεκανήσων δραστηριοποιούνται ήδη η Blue Star και η GA Ferries, ωστόσο θεωρείται δεδομένο ότι δεν επαρκούν για την πλήρη κάλυψη των αναγκών της περιοχής.

Το ενδιαφέρον του κ. Μίμη Αγούδημου για τη γραμμή των Δωδεκανήσων έγινε γνωστό στη διάρκεια της τελετής εγκαινίων της νέας γραμμής Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι, που πραγματοποίησε η εταιρεία του, η Agoudimos Lines πρόσφατα στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

Επισημαίνεται ότι η Agoudimos Lines έχει ήδη έντονη παρουσία στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα με έξι πλοία τόσο στις εσωτερικές γραμμές όσο και στην Αδριατική. Στη νέα γραμμή Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι, η εταιρεία δραστηριοποιείται με δύο οχηματαγωγά το «Ionian King» και το «Ionian Queen».

Πρόκειται για δύο «αδελφά» πλοία μήκους 195 μέτρων το κάθε ένα και ταχύτητας 23 μιλίων που έφθασαν στην Ελλάδα από την Ιαπωνία τον Ιανουάριο του 2005 και μετασκευάσθηκαν στο Πέραμα. Δρομολογήθηκαν στη γραμμή το δεύτερο δεκαπενθήμερο του Αυγούστου και έκτοτε εκτελούν καθημερινά δρομολόγια.

Τα δύο πλοία διαθέτουν πολυτελή σαλόνια, θέατρο, εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά μπαρ, εξωτερική πισίνα, σάουνα, τραπεζαρία, αίθουσα self-service 200 ατόμων, χώρο αεροπορικών καθισμάτων και πολυτελείς καμπίνες, με 500 κλίνες εξοπλισμένες με ιδιωτικό μπάνιο και 20 υπερπολυτελείς σουίτες. Επίσης διαθέτουν δορυφορική τηλεόραση και σταθεροτήρες πλεύσης.

Εκτός της συγκεκριμένης γραμμής η Agoudimos Lines δραστηριοποιείται στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Μπρίντεζι, με το πλοίο «Ionian Sky», ενώ επίσης δραστηριοποιείται και στη γραμμή Αλβανία-Ιταλία.

Στο εσωτερικό με τα «Πηνελόπη» και «Πηνελόπη Α» εξυπηρετεί τις γραμμές Θεσσαλονίκη-Κυκλάδες- Ηράκλειο και Ραφήνα-¶νδρο- Τήνο-Μύκονο.

Επισημαίνεται ότι στην τελετή των εγκαινίων της γραμμής χοροστάτησε ο μητροπολίτης Αχαΐας Χρυσόστομος, ο νομάρχης Αχαΐας Δ. Κατσικόπουλος, ο γενικός διευθυντής της εθνικής Τράπεζας κ. Γιάννης Πεχλιβανίδης, ο διευθυντής ναυτιλιακών εργασιών της ΕΤΕ κ. Αλέξανδρος Τουρκολιάς, και άλλοι επίσημοι.

Όπως τόνισαν στην εκδήλωση τόσο ο ιδρυτής της εταιρείας κ. Μίμης Αγούδημος, όσο και ο υιός του Αλέξανδρος η εταιρεία σε μία εποχή απρόσωπων συγχωνεύσεων, παραμένει καθαρά οικογενειακή με αποτέλεσμα τη δυνατότητα στενής παρακολούθησης των γεγονότων και εξελίξεων σε μία καθημερινή προσπάθεια να βρεθεί πιο κοντά στις ανάγκες των επιβατών που εξυπηρετεί. 


Πηγή : Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## chrb

Isos to Horizon?
&acute;H mipos kanena ionian sky gia na paei kai se mikrotera nisia??

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Isos to Horizon?
> &acute;H mipos kanena ionian sky gia na paei kai se mikrotera nisia??


Πιστεύω το HORIZON έχει πολλές πιθανότητες. Είχε ακουστει και στο παρελθον για το ενδιαφέρον του Μίμη Αγούδιμου στην συγκεκριμμενη γραμμή να που επιβεβαιώνεται.

----------


## nicky

QUIZ:
σε ποια γραμμή θα βάλει ο παππούς το καινούργιο πλοίο που αγόρασε :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> QUIZ:
> σε ποια γραμμή θα βάλει ο παππούς το καινούργιο πλοίο που αγόρασε :?:  :?:  :?:


ΑΝΔΡΟ ΤΗΝΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ απο Ραφήνα πρώτη επιλογή
και
ΣΥΡΟ ΠΑΡΟ ΝΑΞΟ απο Ραφήνα δεύτερη επιλογή

----------


## NAXOS

Τί χαρακτηριστικά εχει τό νέο  πλοιο  ??
Κάνει  γιά Ηράκλειο-Κυκλάδες-Θεσσαλονίκη  ???? 
Αυτή η γραμμή μας  καίει  τους Κυκλαδίτες.

----------


## nicky

> Τί χαρακτηριστικά εχει τό νέο  πλοιο  ??
> Κάνει  γιά Ηράκλειο-Κυκλάδες-Θεσσαλονίκη  ???? 
> Αυτή η γραμμή μας  καίει  τους Κυκλαδίτες.


Φίλε naxos τα χαρακτηριστικά στο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή Ιανουαρίου...
Αν δεν κάνει την κίνηση ο Κώστας...(ξέρεις)....τότε ο παππούς θα το φέρει Ραφήνα....εκτός....λέω εκτός...και θελήσει να σπάσει το μονοπώλιο της BLUE από τον Πειραιά.....

----------


## nicky

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nicky
> 
> QUIZ:
> σε ποια γραμμή θα βάλει ο παππούς το καινούργιο πλοίο που αγόρασε :?:  :?:  :?:
> 
> 
> ΑΝΔΡΟ ΤΗΝΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ απο Ραφήνα πρώτη επιλογή
> και
> ΣΥΡΟ ΠΑΡΟ ΝΑΞΟ απο Ραφήνα δεύτερη επιλογή



Λες Νίκο να χτυπήσει Παροναξία από Ραφήνα???

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Nikos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nicky
> 
> ...



Μην ξεχνάμε παλιότερα είχε αυτήν την γραμμά καπετάν Αλέκος, καπετάν Αλέξανδρος και το Πηνελόπη κάθε πέμπτη πήγαινε Ραφήνα ¶νδρος Τήνος Μύκονος Σύρο Πάρο Νάξο.
Γιατί να μην ξανα μπεί σε αυτήν την γραμμή λέω εγώ τώρα

----------


## chrb

H SAOS με το ε/-ο/γ Σαμοθράκη κέρδισε διαγωνισμό που είχε προκηρυχθεί με ετήσια επιδότηση 3,7 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, προσφέροντας 3,695 εκατ. ευρώ. Αφορά τη γραμμή Καβάλα-Θεσσαλονίκη- Λήμνο-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη-Σάμο-Κω-Ρόδο.


Από τον διαγωνισμό αποκλείστηκε η Agoudimos Lines με το ε/γ-ο/γ Πηνελόπη, το οποίο εκτελούσε τα τελευταία χρόνια το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο, χωρίς να ανοιχτεί η προσφορά της που, όπως η ίδια καταθέτει σε επιστολή της προς τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του ΥΕΝ, ήταν κατά ένα εκατομμύριο ευρώ, τον χρόνο, φθηνότερη. 

Marinews

----------


## Apostolos

O μαστρο-Μίμης αναμένετε να κάνει σε λίγο καιρό το μπάμ! Ακόμα ένα Ιαπωνικό λέγετε ότι θα αγοράσει για να αντικαταστήσει την γριά-Πηνελόπη η οποία θα μετακινηθεί στην Πάτρα

----------


## Apostolos

Ονόμασαν το Roslangen Ionian Spirit. Ασφαλη πληροφορία εκ των εσω  :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστός ο Απόστολος.  :Wink: 

Παραθέτω πιο κάτω και την είδηση από το γνωστό μας Marinews. (16-11-07)




> Δυναμώνει το στόλο της η Agoudimos Lines του γνωστού ακτοπλόου Αλέξανδρου Δ.Αγούδημου. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του Marinews.gr η εταιρεία παρέλαβε χθες το επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό Ionian Spirit. Το πλοίο τηρεί όλες τις απαιτούμενες προδιαγραφές. Εχει μεταφορική ικανότητα 1.400 επιβατών και 250 ι.χ. αυτοκινήτων. 
> Από το όνομά του μπορεί κανείς να εικάσει ότι ο Αλέξανδρος Δ.Αγούδημος πιθανόν να το προορίζει για την Αδριατική χωρίς όμως να αποκλείεται να το δούμε και στο Αιγαίο. Πρόκειται για το έβδομο πλοίο της εταιρείας. Τα άλλα πέντε είναι τα Ionian King, Ionian Queen και Kapetan Alexandros που είναι δρομολογημένα στην Αδριατική καθώς και τα Πηνελόποη Α και Πηνελόπη που είναι δρομολογημένα στο Αιγαίο.


Πηγή : *Marinews*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

σήμερα σχετικό δημσίευμα έχει και η ναυτεμπορική όμως αναφέρει ότι η μεταφορική ικανότητα του πλοίου είναι 1200 άτομα . Τελικά πόση είναι ξέρει κανείς ?

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα δέν ξέρουμε. Αν δουλέψει Αιγαίο υπάρχουν διαφορετικοί παράγωντες καθορισμού προτόκολου απ' το να δούλευε π.χ. Αλβανία. Εγώ το υπολογίζω εκεί στα 1200

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

τοτε φίλε apostolos έχει μικρό προτόκολο για αιγαίο και συγκεκριμμένα για την γραμμή Ραφήνα ¶νδρο Τήνο Μύκονο .

----------


## Νικόλας

Παιδιά στο τεύχος ιανουαρίου του εφοπλιστή αναφέρει ότι μάλλον πηγαίνει για αλβανία χωρίς ώμος να αποκλείετε να πάει και αλλού και επίσης αναφέρει ότι μεταφέρει 1.320 επιβάτες κ 390 ι.χ

----------


## BASILIS

Το ionian king μέρα παρά μέρα για Μπάρι και ακτοπλοική Κεφαλονιάς ενώ από Μάρτη το ionian king μαζί με το ionian sky καθημερινά για Μπάρι και ακτοπλοική Κεφαλονιάς. Μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για την ακτοπλοική Κεφαλονιάς

----------


## Apostolos

Φαντάσου ότι το εισητήριο της Σάμης είναι σχεδόν όσο για Μπάρι...
Ασε που το θέλει και πολύ κόσμος!

----------


## BASILIS

Πιστεύω πάντος οτι έχει ικανοποιητική κίνηση στην ακτοπλοική Κεφαλονιάς

----------


## eliasaslan

Με τη Δωδεκάννησο, τι θα γίνει τελικά? Θα βάλει καινούργιο καράβι? περιμένω απάντηση, παιδιά, με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Leo

Η Agoudimos Lines φίλε μου eliasaslan, δεν δραστηριοποιείται αυτό τον καιρό στα Δωδεκάνησα, όπως έκανε την προηγούμενη σεζόν με το πλοίο Πηνελόπη.

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστώ Leo

----------


## eliasaslan

Το πλοιο Πηνελοπη, δραστηριοποιειται μονο στη γραμμη του Superferry II??

----------


## BASILIS

Εδώ και πολύ καιρό το online σύστημα κρατήσεων της εταιρείας δεν λειτουργεί και αναφέρει ότι βρίσκεται προσωρινά σε κατάσταση συντήρησης

----------


## vinman

Ας δούμε και τρία διαφορετικά φυλλάδια της εταιρείας απο τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '90,με το Πηνελόπη Α και τον Καπετάν Αλέξανδρο...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13988


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13989

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13990


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13991

----------


## sea_serenade

Δρομολόγια για το 1999 στην γραμμή του Μπρίντεζι.

Agoudimos Lines 1999_01.jpg

Agoudimos Lines 1999_02.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

Η εταιρεια του Αλεξανδρου Αγουδημου(γιου του κυρ Μιμη)αποφασισε να ''δειξει τα δοντια της''στις γραμμες της Αδριατικης,με προσφορες που φτανουν το 50% σε ολες τις κατηγοριες.Παραλληλα απεκτησε και ενα ανανεωμενο και πολυ βελτιωμενο site.
http://www.agoudimos-lines.com

----------


## Naias II

Όντως καταπληκτικό σάιτ, ωραία γραφικά και φωτογραφικό υλικό.
Δείχνει τις προθέσεις της εταιρείας για σοβαρό παρόν και μέλλον στο κλάδο.
Bella Italia λοιπόν  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραιο και αναβαθμισμενο με ναυτικο αερα site.Μπραβο τους

----------


## Νικόλας

> Η εταιρεια του Αλεξανδρου Αγουδημου(γιου του κυρ Μιμη)αποφασισε να ''δειξει τα δοντια της''στις γραμμες της Αδριατικης,με προσφορες που φτανουν το 50% σε ολες τις κατηγοριες.Παραλληλα απεκτησε και ενα ανανεωμενο και πολυ βελτιωμενο site.
> http://www.agoudimos-lines.com


 ναι πολύ καλό κάνει μια αναναίωση !
αλλά όσο για τις προσφορές δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει και αλλίως με αυτούς που έμπλεξε(σκεφτίτε λίγο είναι εύκολο) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
βασικά χρει'αζετε μια ένεση στα οικονομικά της η εταιρία γιατί... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μην ξεχνάμε παλιότερα είχε αυτήν την γραμμά καπετάν Αλέκος, καπετάν Αλέξανδρος και το Πηνελόπη κάθε πέμπτη πήγαινε Ραφήνα ¶νδρος Τήνος Μύκονος Σύρο Πάρο Νάξο.
> Γιατί να μην ξανα μπεί σε αυτήν την γραμμή λέω εγώ τώρα


Αναμνησεις....
Δρομολογιο της 9ης Απριλιου 1990 απο τον Ελευθερο Τυπο

Capt Alexandros 19900409.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

Τι θα γινει παιδια με αυτη την εταιρεια ξερουμε?μεσα του μαρτη και δεν εχει ακουστει τιποτα για το μελλον της..ξερουμε αν θα ξεκινησει αργοτερα καποιο αλλο βαπορι?περα απο τα ΚΙΝΓΚ κ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α που επισκευαζονται βεβαια..με τα αλλα 3 τι γινεται?ελπιζω μονο να μην την παθει σαν τον αλλο Αγουδημο στο τελος..

----------


## polykas

Αυτή την στιγμή με την βλάβη του βασιλιά όλα τα πλοία είναι εκτός μάχης.

----------


## xidianakis

εχετε ακουσει κανενα νεο για το ιονιαν σκαι??

----------


## Stylianos

Παιδιά,σε μια βόλτα μου στον ΝΜΔ,είδα ένα δεξαμενόπλοιο με τα σινιάλα της Agoudimos Lines!,στην πρύμνη έγραφε όνομα ''¶gios Gerassimos'' και είχε νηολόγιο Μάλτας (Valletta),μήπως γνωρίζει κανεις τι σχεση μπορεί να εχει αυτό το πλοίο με την εταιρεία?

----------


## despo

Μα ανέκαθεν είχε και αυτός και ο άλλος Αγούδημος φορτηγά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

27/02/2009
Οι γραμμές Αγουδήμου είναι μία παραδοσιακή ελληνική ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία, με τριακονταετή ανελλιπή παρουσία στην υπηρεσία του επιβατηγού κοινού. 
Σήμερα διαθέτει τρεις γραμμές εξωτερικού από Ιταλία για Ελλάδα και μία για Αλβανία και δύο γραμμές ακτοπλοΐας εσωτερικού από Ραφήνα για Κυκλάδες και από Θεσσαλονίκη/Αλεξανδρούπολη προς Νησιά Β.Αιγαίου . 
Η υψηλή ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών της εταιρείας μας προς το επιβατηγό κοινό περιλαμβάνει επιπλέον ακριβείς αναχωρήσεις επί καθημερινής βάσεως, καθαρές και πολυτελείς ενδιαιτήσεις, ανατομικά καθίσματα, ταχεία πρόσβαση και εξυπηρέτηση μέσα από το διαδίκτυο, ειδικές οικογενειακές τιμές αλλά και προνομιακές προσφορές σε γκρούπ, συμφωνίες με διαμετακομιστικές εταιρείες για την χερσαία προώθηση επιβατών και εμπορευμάτων, καθώς επίσης ιδιαίτερη ευελιξία στην τιμολογιακή μας πολιτική. 
Η εταιρεία μας σε μία εποχή απρόσωπων συγχωνεύσεων, παραμένει καθαρά οικογενειακή, με αποτέλεσμα την δυνατότητα στενής παρακολούθησης των γεγονότων και των εξελίξεων, σε μία καθημερινή προσπάθεια να βρεθούμε πιο κοντά στις ανάγκες των επιβατών μας. Το γεγονός άλλωστε ότι ανήκουμε σε μία από τις παλαιότερες ναυτικές οικογένειες του τόπου μας, δεν προσφέρει μόνον ικανοποίηση, αλλά δημιουργεί και μεγαλύτερες υποχρεώσεις να συμβάλουμε στην γενική προσπάθεια για μία καλύτερη και ασφαλέστερη ναυτιλία. 
Οι "Γραμμές Αγούδημου" αποτελούν θυγατρική εταιρεία του ναυτιλιακού ομίλου "Flanmare Shipping Inc.", ενός ομίλου που επεκτείνει συνεχώς τις δραστηριότητές του στον τομέα του ξηρού φορτίου διατηρώντας υπό την κατοχή του έναν στόλο φορτηγών πλοίων. Ο όμιλος με την πολύχρονη παρουσία στον χώρο, χαίρει εκτιμήσεως στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα καθώς και στους τραπεζικούς κύκλους, με τους οποίους βέβαια σπανίως συναλλάσσεται δεδομένης της αυτάρκειάς της σε ιδιωτικά κεφάλαια. 
Το όραμά μας προς ένα καλύτερο μέλλον ξεκινά από ένα υγιές παρελθόν, την εμπειρία αλλά κυρίως την διάθεση προσφοράς τόσο στο κοινό που μας εμπιστεύεται όσο και στην Ελληνική ναυτιλία. 
AGOUDIMOS LINES Καποδιστρίου 2 - 18531 / Πειραιάς - Αττική 
Τηλέφωνα: - Κέντρο: 210 - 4141300 / Πληροφορίες & Κρατήσεις: 210 - 4141301 - 06 / Fax : 210 - 4220595

Νομιζω οτι καλυφθηκατε!Το ΗΑ στο σινιαλο σημαινει Ηνωμενοι Αγουδημοι καθοτι υπο αυτο το σινιαλο ηταν ο Γερασιμος Αγουδημος ο Δημητρης Αγουδημος και ο Γιαννης Μελετης γαμπρος των δυο αδελφων

----------


## hayabusa

πλέον όμως δεν ισχύει το "Ηνωμένοι Αγούδημοι", σωστά ;

----------


## MILTIADIS

Τα διαφημιστικα φυλλαδια που προοιωνιζουν την επιστροφη του king στην Πατρα εχουν ηδη κανει την εμφανιση τους στα πρακτορεια της πολης.Ενδιαφερον λοιπον ειναι οτι φετος,οπως αναμενοταν,οι εταιρειες Βεντουρη κ Αγουδημου εχουν εκδοσει κοινο φυλλαδιο απο το οποιο απουσιαζουν τα γνωστα σινιαλα των δυο εταιρειων κ ετσι στο εξωφυλλο υπαρχει ενα μεγαλο''AF''και η επωνυμια της κοινοπραξιας(Adriatic Ferries)ενω τα πλοια που εμφανιζονται στο στολο ειναι τα IONIAN KING,IONIAN SKY,POLARIS και το SEATRADE.
Ας ελπισουμε τα πραγματα φετος να πανε καλυτερα και για τους δυο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τα πραγματα θα πανε καλυτερα για την αγαπημενη παραδοσιακη εταιρεια αν μειωσει το τοναζ της, πιστευω.

----------


## Thanasis89

Πολύ καλή πληροφορία Μιλτιάδη. Είναι ευχάριστο το γεγονός να βλέπεις ότι έλληνες εφοπλιστές προτιμούν να συνεργάζονται απέναντι σε έναν κοινό εχθρό. Εύχομαι το καλύτερο για την κοινοπραξία τους !

----------


## Appia_1978

Τα δύο βασιλοβάπορα του Αγούδημου  :Very Happy: 

Agoudimos Kopie.jpg

----------


## sunbird

Αυτή τη στιγμή δραστηριοποιούνται πλοία της εταιρείας σε γραμμές ?
Επίσεις ισχύουν σενάρια πώλησης των πλοίων της ionian king ,penelope a ,ionian sky κλπ,
γνωρίζει κάποιος να μας πεί περισότερα?

----------


## MILTIADIS

Στο συστημα κρατησεων της εταιρειας εμφανιζονται μεχρι τελος του ετους μονο τα ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ απο Μπριντιζι-Αυλωνα και το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α. απο τη Ραφηνα..Για ολα τα υπολοιπα τιποτα.

----------


## fredy13

http://www.koutipandoras.gr/article/...ei-sto-dimosio

----------


## despo

Το έργο αυτό το έχουμε ξαναδεί και το αποτέλεσμα το γνωρίζουμε απο πριν... Το σοβαρότερο είναι οτι πόσος κόσμος κλαίει τα λεφτά του. Ηδη αρκετοί έχουν κινηθεί νομικά, αλλά δύσκολα βλέπω να μπορέσουν να πάρουν κάποια απο τα πολλά χρωστούμενα.

----------


## roussosf

και για όσους δεν ξέρουν το έργο
σε πάνε στο τμήμα 
σου απαγγέλλουν την κατηγορία 
κάθεσαι κάποιες ώρες 
πολύ σπάνια διανυκτερευεις
και μετά σπίτι σου...................
και κλάμα οι εργαζόμενοι ρε παιδάκι μου............

----------


## Amorgos66

IMG_20180226_132503.jpg
...εις μνήμην...!!!

----------

